
JUnit Test(expected = BadPracticeException.class) - artem_zin
http://artemzin.com/blog/test-expected-badpracticeexception/
======
osi
still poor advice. should use
[http://junit.org/apidocs/org/junit/rules/ExpectedException.h...](http://junit.org/apidocs/org/junit/rules/ExpectedException.html)

~~~
artem_zin
Yep, ExpectedException rule is nice, added to the post. Thanks!

